# Wheel brake dust protection: Klasse AIO vs SG



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been searching, and only find references to using Klasse All In One and Sealant Glaze, or just using the AIO. My dilema is this: if the wheels are new, and in good shape, shouldn't you be able to clean them up really well and just coat them with Sealant Glaze (SG) for protection from brake dust? Is the AIO necessary, given that it's a cleaner type protectant? From my very basic understanding of the products, the SG would provide the synthetic (acrylic, I believe) barrier that is preferred for dust resistance and removal, whereas the AIO just adds another few items that may not really buy you anything for the overall mission.

Thanks y'all! :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

AIO provides the same acrylic protection as SG, it just has some cleaning properties. You can do either one and will get the same results. I have so much SG on hand that if I ever bother (don't really remember when was the last time) this is what I use. 
This reminds me that I have to clay the wheels and finally fix the curb rash


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay, so I should be good if I clay bar the wheels after a suitable S100/Eagle One A2Z cleaning, and then SG the wheels with several coats?

Thanks for the info! Been looking to use the SG I just bought, but didn't want to have to re-do anything.


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

*Eagle One A2Z or S100 or?*



RSPDiver said:


> Okay, so I should be good if I clay bar the wheels after a suitable S100/Eagle One A2Z cleaning, and then SG the wheels with several coats?
> 
> Thanks for the info! Been looking to use the SG I just bought, but didn't want to have to re-do anything.


I still have areas that don't easily seem to come clean on the wheels on the 7. Would everyone recommend Eagle One or S100 Wheel cleaner or something else? I'm still not feeling confident enough to use the clay bar. Right now I have been using rubber gloves and a sponge to get inside the crevices - possibly I may switch to a foam brush.

On my SUV, I actually had some success on the stubborn areas with light pressure with isopropyl rubbing alcohol, followed by a coating of Klasse AIO. I first tried a small dab of the alcohol on the wheel to be sure it was safe. Left a small cloud, which came off with water. Not sure if I want to use this on the 7.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

rocky said:


> I still have areas that don't easily seem to come clean on the wheels on the 7. Would everyone recommend Eagle One or S100 Wheel cleaner or something else? I'm still not feeling confident enough to use the clay bar. Right now I have been using rubber gloves and a sponge to get inside the crevices - possibly I may switch to a foam brush.
> 
> On my SUV, I actually had some success on the stubborn areas with light pressure with isopropyl rubbing alcohol, followed by a coating of Klasse AIO. I first tried a small dab of the alcohol on the wheel to be sure it was safe. Left a small cloud, which came off with water. Not sure if I want to use this on the 7.


I was at a BMW CCA detail clinic last weekend, Meguire's did the presentations and demonstrations. They have a couple wheel cleaning products that looked to be pretty good. Hot Wheels dissolves brake dust, mild and safe acid. I think the other was Wheel and Tire cleaner which was not acidic.

I used P21S Gel wheel cleaner on the Style-5's I had on my 528i, along with a brush. This cleaned well, but I always felt there was a residue left behind. I stopped using it when I got my 530i, just used the P21S Body Shampoo I use on the paint and I still use this on my new car.

There really is no easy way with all the nooks and crannies. Rubbing alcohol should be safe to dissolve tar, and remove wax/sealant. I use that too when I have a stubborn stain. I think the key is to saturate the stain and let it sit and dissolve, then aggitate with your weapon of choice.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

I think P21S works very well. I use the regular spray and not the gel. From my experience, waxing or AIOing wheels is not worth the effort. For the time you spend doing it, you only save a little time cleaning. Then it wears off and you need to do it all over again.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Bill-SD said:


> I think P21S works very well. I use the regular spray and not the gel. From my experience, waxing or AIOing wheels is not worth the effort. For the time you spend doing it, you only save a little time cleaning. Then it wears off and you need to do it all over again.


True if you use wheel cleaners that will strip it off immediately but it helps if you use just car shampoo and is well worth it if you use dustless pads like Axxis Deluxe Plus. If you plan on using wheel cleaners it's good to use that type of cleaner wax every few months to give the wheels a really good cleaning and to restore some gloss. You don't have to look for AIO, NuFinish that you can find even at convenience stores does excellent job, although it's not as user friendly.


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

*P21s*



Bill-SD said:


> I think P21S works very well. I use the regular spray and not the gel. From my experience, waxing or AIOing wheels is not worth the effort. For the time you spend doing it, you only save a little time cleaning. Then it wears off and you need to do it all over again.


When you say P21S are you referring to the spray cleaner or the wheel cleaner? I have S100 Total Cycle Cleaner which is effectively the same product as the P21S cleaner, but marketed for motorcycles


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

rocky said:


> When you say P21S are you referring to the spray cleaner or the wheel cleaner? I have S100 Total Cycle Cleaner which is effectively the same product as the P21S cleaner, but marketed for motorcycles


He means P21S wheel cleaner, for years the only safe wheel cleaner on the market:


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

*Eagle One Wheel & Tire Cleaner?*



F1Crazy said:


> He means P21S wheel cleaner, for years the only safe wheel cleaner on the market:


F1-
Should I bother buying Eagle One? I can pick it up at a local auto parts store. I could probably get S100 wheel cleaner locally also:
http://www.bikedepot.net/s100.html


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

rocky said:


> F1-
> Should I bother buying Eagle One? I can pick it up at a local auto parts store. I could probably get S100 wheel cleaner locally also:
> http://www.bikedepot.net/s100.html


Try to avoid using wheel cleaner but in some situations it's necessary, it's good to have it on hand. I usually have a bottle of Eagle One ready, it works better than P21S IMO and it's great on tires.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> True if you use wheel cleaners that will strip it off immediately but it helps if you use just car shampoo and is well worth it if you use dustless pads like Axxis Deluxe Plus. If you plan on using wheel cleaners it's good to use that type of cleaner wax every few months to give the wheels a really good cleaning and to restore some gloss. You don't have to look for AIO, NuFinish that you can find even at convenience stores does excellent job, although it's not as user friendly.


Yeah, I do polish them up every now and then. Even then they don't shine that much more than with just washing. I used P21S on my M Roadster wheels for 3 years and 3 years on my M3 wheels and they didn't get dull at all. Looked like new when I got rid of the cars. I've never had dustless pads though. That's probably the way to go huh?


----------

